# anyone have an Amandi poodle?



## slainte126 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm researching breeders and have come across Amandi Standard Poodles multiple time. I was wondering if anyone has any thought on this breeder?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

pm lily cd re. her female is an amandi dog.


----------



## slainte126 (Aug 11, 2015)

thank you i will


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually it is Lily's mom who is the Amandi dog, but PM me and I can tell you more.


----------



## JackJuka (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi,
Can some please PM me that has experience with Amandi?
Thanks.
Jack


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You really should edit your post to remove your phone number. My girl's mom was an Amandi dog, but since Lily is 12 now that is an awfully long time ago for me to make any meaningful comment on Amandi (especially since I never had direct contact with her).


----------



## JackJuka (Sep 17, 2020)

I just edited it. Thanks.


----------

